# Have arrived!!!!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Everone

Well we have arrived and so far we love it we have found a new house in Peyia and my son is just round the corner in his Villa will talk more soon
LOve Cherie xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Everone
> 
> Well we have arrived and so far we love it we have found a new house in Peyia and my son is just round the corner in his Villa will talk more soon
> LOve Cherie xx


Welcome to Cyprus Cherie.
I am sure with your son so close you will soon be settled in and enjoying your new life in the sun

Veronica


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

HI Cherie
May I also add my congrats to the move,
Hope you have a lovely time , cant wait until its our turn, Still a few years to go though, It will happen one of these days.
Cheers
David


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Monty said:


> HI Cherie
> May I also add my congrats to the move,
> Hope you have a lovely time , cant wait until its our turn, Still a few years to go though, It will happen one of these days.
> Cheers
> David


Hi Cherie,
Good Luck on your new adventure! Can't wait for when we move over in november-we will have to meet for a coffee.

Donna


----------



## linchg (Jul 28, 2009)

*Welcome*



Cherie said:


> Hi Everone
> 
> Well we have arrived and so far we love it we have found a new house in Peyia and my son is just round the corner in his Villa will talk more soon
> LOve Cherie xx


Hello Cherie,

Welcome to Cyprus, I live in Peyia too and have been here for 3 years. Give me a shout if you need help with anything.

Lin X


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

You made it !! Now chill, too hot to rush around You will set sorted in time.
Enjoy .
Tricia


----------



## watsonzak (Jun 29, 2009)

*Also moving over*



linchg said:


> Hello Cherie,
> 
> Welcome to Cyprus, I live in Peyia too and have been here for 3 years. Give me a shout if you need help with anything.
> 
> Lin X


Hi Alan & Margaret Watson here, coming over on the 1st Sept for 2 weeks to pick up our keys for our apartment in Peyia, which is not far from Savas Grill. No set date for moving as yet, but it will be in the next few months.

Will be looking for some help and advice, WOW, where to start.
Fly screens, are window shutters necessary? T.V. aerial, Satallite receiver, ceiling fans, will we need some sort of heating for the winter months? Best place to buy a good quality iron & iron board, outdoor table & chairs, sunloungers, 
Will be moving some of our personal items over from Aberdeen, Scotland, can any one recommend who to use? Info on who we need to register with regarding expat statis and medical.
This is the first time I have used any forum, so I think that will be enough questions for now. Looking forward to any help at all from other expats.
Kind regards Alan & Margaret Watson


----------

